# Friendlies coupon 07-08



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

Ankaraspor (N) v Vitesse (N)

07/08/2008 18:30 BST
  9/4 9/4 EVS All Bets (1) 
Aris Thessaloniki v Club Brugge

07/08/2008 19:00 BST
  6/5 11/5 9/5 All Bets (1) 
Athlone v Sunderland

07/08/2008 19:30 BST
  15/2 4/1 1/4 All Bets (1) 
Recreativo Huelva v Ath. Bilbao

07/08/2008 21:00 BST
  13/10 11/5 17/10 All Bets (1) 
Inter v Sevilla

08/08/2008 18:00 BST
  6/5 11/5 9/5 All Bets (1) 
Stoke v Osasuna

08/08/2008 19:45 BST
  13/10 11/5 7/4 All Bets (1) 
Ajax v Arsenal

08/08/2008 20:15 BST
  6/4 11/5 29/20 All Bets (1)


----------



## okosh (Aug 7, 2008)

Australia V Serbia....15mins into first half....0-0....

Am watching on TV....GO AUSSIES!!!!!

Moved to Olympics folder....
viewtopic.php?f=37&t=94


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually this thread is for friendlies because its clubs, not Olympics matches 
and the other thread in rules in announcements is for Olympics


----------



## Oach (Jan 21, 2011)

haha yes i agreee with you ...lolx its not Olympics matches


----------

